# The Oomphalapompatronium



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2013)

I HAVE to make one of these and take my show on the road!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't let the stardom go to your head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm trying not to think what it would be like living next door to that bloke.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2013)

You'll fit right in on 'America's Got Talent'!!  ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Don't let the stardom go to your head.



I'll _never_ forget the little people.

... mainly because they keep running in and out between my legs! 



> I'm trying not to think what it would be like living next door to that bloke.



That's one of the few times that having a rap-playing neighbor might be a blessing. 



Boo's Mom said:


> You'll fit right in on 'America's Got Talent'!!  ...



Oof! I've never even watched it but I've heard of some of the snotty judges there. The good thing would be if they didn't vote well for me I could just chuck the Oomphalapompatronium at their swollen heads while it played _Ride of the Valkyries_. :angel:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 16, 2013)

What an awesome instrument ! It looks like it was made from leftover PVC pipe, pop bottles, and soup cans.....must have been into recycling, as well as musically inclined, maybe ? 
Looks a little large to take on the road to me, but what fun to have one in the spare bedroom , or basement, or wherever you could fit one. (I bet I could drown out the blasted TV with that thing ! )
Great find... Even if I can't pronounce it.


----------



## vinylted (Jul 18, 2013)

I had one once..but the wheels fell off...


----------

